# advise me, 85 300zx PLZ HELP



## DemonYugo (Aug 13, 2004)

*NEED QUICK HELP, 85 300zx*

Im thinking about buying an 85 nissan 300zx, the guy bought it for restoration and its pretty much restored. 
Funny thing is i think that he took it into a shop to have them do it and my friend just so happens to have worked on the car. He says it came in not running and left like brand new. they tore out the engine and replaced the solonoids and what not. 
Anyway, im going tomarrow to check it out and I wanna know if i should buy it and what to look for. Theres Rust on the left back tire well dude, not that heavy. 135,000 miles on the beast but hey its only like 800 dollars. Yeah hes selling it for 800 dollars but thats how much its worth.
What do you think, appriciate fast feedback, thanks.


85 nissan 300zx non-turbo <=that part sucks only 160ish hp) automatic.
:fluffy: :loser:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

get the damn thing,I got mine for $800 dollers too and I dont regret it.


----------



## DemonYugo (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks a bunch. That really helps. Ill prolly buy it anyway... :thumbup:


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

have you heard it run???


----------



## DemonYugo (Aug 13, 2004)

no thats why i wanted to know what to look for...as i said im going to inspect it tomarrow


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Take it for a test drive. Put it through hell (where he can't see) then if it lasts give him 800 bucks and love that thing more than your girlfriend!!!

I bought my 87 300ZX Turbo GL-L (fully loaded) for 1800 and I have invested around 1250 into it so for 3 grand I got a fast car with 136K miles on it. She's a beaut and after I fixed all the little problems she had it hasn't let me down yet


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

non turbo? Automatic? Uh, I don't think it will be a good representation for the Z31's. It will be dog piss slow, If I were you, I'd find a 5 speed. The automatics are very weak, and tend to break easily. 

Wait for THE car you want. Unless you want an automatic, save up a few hundred more and find a 5 speed TURBO. 

I've had a non turbo and a turbo, and there is no compairing the two. Turbo owns all.


----------



## DemonYugo (Aug 13, 2004)

I decided not to get it after all. It WAS a 5-speed standerd. but the body was rused the shit and you could tell the asshole tryed to make it look better from the outseide with putty. I put it up and its true colors show, its pretty bad, that body isnt goign to last so im not gonna buy it.


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

good call. Wait for the right one. You will know when it comes. Really try to get a 5 speed turbo. They are sweet.


----------



## DemonYugo (Aug 13, 2004)

Wait no my friend just called me says he found a 300zx down the street imma check that one out tomarrow.


----------



## jace23 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Quick Help*

I found a 1986 300zx 2+2 for $800. 130,000. Timing belt changed at 100,000. It has a break leak and over heats. Body good. They took the Thermostat out of it, to replace but the owner is in the military now and does not need the car. They do not really know why it is over heating. Anyone know what could be wrong with it other than the Thermostat? Should I bother with it?
Thankx. Jason
[email protected]


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Could be the thermostat, radiator, air in the cooling system, lack of fluid, faulty clutch pulley an, or a few other things. 

Also it is BRAKE not "break" but that can probably be fixed easily. Though it does depend where it is leaking from.

800 is a good price. It wouldn't be hard to fix any of those problems.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

DemonYugo said:


> Im thinking about buying an 85 nissan 300zx, the guy bought it for restoration and its pretty much restored.
> Funny thing is i think that he took it into a shop to have them do it and my friend just so happens to have worked on the car. He says it came in not running and left like brand new. they tore out the engine and replaced the solonoids and what not.
> Anyway, im going tomarrow to check it out and I wanna know if i should buy it and what to look for. Theres Rust on the left back tire well dude, not that heavy. 135,000 miles on the beast but hey its only like 800 dollars. Yeah hes selling it for 800 dollars but thats how much its worth.
> What do you think, appriciate fast feedback, thanks.
> ...


Have a compression test done first before you buy it.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Spongerider said:


> Have a compression test done first before you buy it.


Now look at the post date Sponge and then read through the thread. LOLZ I PWN YOU AGAIN HAR HAR!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Again, though, it's non-turbo. And unless you really want that back seat to haul people around in, very small people, it's not worth the extra length. It's been mentioned before and I have to agree, the turbo 5-spds are the only car to get. You'll kick yourself for _not_ getting one, trust me.....


----------



## strictlyzx (Jan 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Again, though, it's non-turbo. And unless you really want that back seat to haul people around in, very small people, it's not worth the extra length. It's been mentioned before and I have to agree, the turbo 5-spds are the only car to get. You'll kick yourself for _not_ getting one, trust me.....


 :  i have a 85 300zx turbo automatic , it is hot to trott, so automatic is better than 5 speed ,cuz you can drink and smoke and drive and even smoke all the others out trying to catch up to you . i love my z she is in mint condition t tops black and has a scoop that i put on. i can put her in first at the light and watch her fly i would race anyone at has a 85/ : :woowoo:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

strictlyzx said:


> :  i have a 85 300zx turbo automatic , it is hot to trott, so automatic is better than 5 speed ,cuz you can drink and smoke and drive and even smoke all the others out trying to catch up to you . i love my z she is in mint condition t tops black and has a scoop that i put on. i can put her in first at the light and watch her fly i would race anyone at has a 85/ : :woowoo:


Maybe you can eat your burger and drive, but I bet I have more fun.....
And any time you think you can run 13s with me, come look me up.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

strictlyzx said:


> :  i have a 85 300zx turbo automatic , it is hot to trott, so automatic is better than 5 speed ,cuz you can drink and smoke and drive and even smoke all the others out trying to catch up to you . i love my z she is in mint condition t tops black and has a scoop that i put on. i can put her in first at the light and watch her fly i would race anyone at has a 85/ : :woowoo:


Why did ou revive this thread...?

Autos suck live with it. Your excuses are pitiful.

Your slow automatic would get wasted by any of the other Z31Ts on this forum. If you think you can keep up you are kidding yourself.

Oh by the way your car is slow har har...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Why did ou revive this thread...?
> 
> Autos suck live with it. Your excuses are pitiful.
> 
> ...


Just to name a few in case you wanted to try it...

James - when his gets done
Eric (the Z mod) 15 PSI. Must I say more?
Todd - Just plain badass
Mine - 10 PSI and my clutch slips and I would take an auto on
And Last but not least
MarcZ31 - Intercooled, T-66 Turbo, and a major sleeper. And "unknown" PSI


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> James - when his gets done


Heads should be off and be ready to get sent off by next weekend. 
Plans are to have it on the dyno and back on the road in July or early August.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Mine _was_ on the road, for about 20 minutes. Think I was sold a defective intake gasket, it appears to suck coolant under idle vacuum but blows nothing under boost..... Compression is 110 across the board, better than it was before I pulled it apart. At least the Hgs and the T-belt and all the seals came out ok, looks like I'll be pulling the intake mani again today. :loser: School tommorrow, maybe I can finish by then.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I had a problem today but it was simple. I was doing some hard launches and then out of no where it started missing like crazy. So I was all like damn more money going into this sucker. Nursed it home to find out that the coil cable was off the distributor about an inch and was arcing all the way over to the distributor to keep it running. Very impressive light show if I must say so myself.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> Well I had a problem today but it was simple. I was doing some hard launches and then out of no where it started missing like crazy. So I was all like damn more money going into this sucker. Nursed it home to find out that the coil cable was off the distributor about an inch and was arcing all the way over to the distributor to keep it running. Very impressive light show if I must say so myself.


Meh...More impressive were my Jettas brakes today. Have you ever seen brake rotors glowing red? Or have you seen pads catch on fire? On a street car that is.

I've seen brakes smoking, but today I caught the Jettas brake pads on fire and turned the rotors solid red. Beat that.

Oh and it wasn't because of hard driving...Something went very wrong.

Time to upgrade for next auto-x season.


----------



## strictlyzx (Jan 3, 2005)

*check it out*



JAMESZ said:


> Why did ou revive this thread...?
> 
> Autos suck live with it. Your excuses are pitiful.
> 
> ...


 :cheers: well hey now dont get on a tissie , chill cuz im running 11s on my babe she is hot she has so many surprises under her hood so , talk is cheap, just do itand lets see !!! :cheers:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

strictlyzx said:


> :cheers: well hey now dont get on a tissie , chill cuz im running 11s on my babe she is hot she has so many surprises under her hood so , talk is cheap, just do itand lets see !!! :cheers:


11s in the 1/8th maybe? Post some timeslips and car stats and pics if you want us to beleive an automatic Z31 can run 11s in the 1/4..........  

EDIT: And if you have a V8 swap that automatically makes your claims null and void. We don't do or talk about and have low tolerance for V8 swaps around here, you might want to check with HybridZ.org.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

strictlyzx said:


> :cheers: well hey now dont get on a tissie , chill cuz im running 11s on my babe she is hot she has so many surprises under her hood so , talk is cheap, just do itand lets see !!! :cheers:


I smell rice...

Running 11s would mean your automatic died a long time ago and you swapped to a 5spd. Post a time slip and a list of modifications.


----------

